

What would a computer engineer Barbie look like? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/alfredth/archive/2010/01/11/computer-engineer-barbie.aspx

======
CSBarbie
Programmer Barbie's Clothing: black stretch pants with pockets, white t shirt,
purple hoodie jacket with pockets, black blazer for business meetings, cool
black sneaker shoes, long blonde hair styled in low ponytail

Accessories: iPhone with case, 8 core (16 cores with hyperthreading, Intel
branding opportunity:-)) laptop (for multicore parallel programming), iSlate,
purple leather backpack/tote to carry it all

Comes with: programmable girl toddler Robot "Skipper" and book that shows
girls how to program their robots to do different things - say phrases, wave
hands, go to sleep, etc.

------
SandB0x
Not sure about looks, but it would be fitting if she came with child friendly
software that would let her be programmed to do or say simple things.

~~~
rdtsc
Good idea. Instead of "Math is hard" she would blurt out "A finite graph is
planar if and only if it does not contain a subgraph that is homeomorphic to
K5 or K3,3"

------
billybob
She would have a pink computer, with two giant words printed on the screen in
a thickly-bordered box: "Access Granted."

------
intregus
Marissa Mayer.

~~~
ironkeith
I'd buy that.

------
bitwize
3 words:

Pink soldering iron.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Or a stack of HR Sexual Harassment Report forms.

